# MMPC Endorses Scott Brown



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

The Massachusetts Municipal Police Coalition, representing over 1,500 police officers from municipalities around the state, has endorsed Sentor Scott Brown for re-election;

http://www.scottbrown.com/2012/09/m...coalition-endorses-scott-brown-for-us-senate/


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Kemosabe likes!


----------

